# Anus lesion excision and intermediate repair



## JesseL (Dec 20, 2018)

It seems the code for excision involving the anus is 46922.  How would I code intermediate repair for this?  I believe 46922 includes simple repair but not intermediate repair.


----------



## CodingKing (Dec 21, 2018)

Repairs of all types are bundled. There are only a few exceptions and its related to excisions that are coded to the 1xxxx series.

NCCI Manual:



> Chapter III.L.9
> 
> Closure/repair of a surgical incision is included in the global surgical package except as noted below. Wound repair CPT codes 12001-13153 shall not be reported separately to describe closure of surgical incisions for procedures with global surgery indicators of 000, 010, 090, or MMM. Simple, intermediate, and complex wound repair codes may be reported with Mohs surgery (CPT codes 17311-17315). Intermediate and complex repair codes may be reported with excision of benign lesions (CPT codes 11401-11406, 11421-11426, 11441-11471) and excision of malignant lesions (CPT codes 11600-11646). Wound repair codes (CPT codes 12001-13153) shall not be reported with excisions of benign lesions with an excised diameter of 0.5 cm or less (CPT codes 11400, 11420, 11440).


----------

